# مقاطع فيديو عمليات Hot Tapping



## رائد حيران (7 مايو 2011)

يمكنك تحميل اجمل مقاطع الفيديو لهذا الموضوع من الرابط التالي : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBGjWnYgHUY&feature=related 
يرجى الرد واضافة تقييم ولا تنسونا بالدعــــــــاء​


----------



## تولين (7 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------

